# brooks b17, like it? aged/not aged?



## jenk (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there. I'm considering a new brooks b17 s for my commuter/tourer. I ride a terry liberator now (like it ok, but feel like the cut out causes some pressure on outer-pantie-line area. plus like the look of the brooks).
What do you ladies think of the b17 s? It seems like brooks saddles take some break-in time. Big men seem not to mind- any ladies have comments on this? Anyone tried the pre-aged model? worth the extra price? Thanks!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a B17 Champion Special on my commuter, and it's great. The only issue that women tend to run into w/a brooks is if they have a setup where their handlebars are a lot lower than their saddle- in which case it can cause some soft tissue rubbing/numbness. Otherwise, you can't beat'em. Also, the S models have painfully short rails- so if you think you need something wider than a b17, then I'd recommend going for the B68 instead.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I use a regular B-17 on my commuter. As long as I am as upright as I am on that bike it's fine.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I had one on my lemond versaille and it looked sweet in that vintage sort of way. I found it to be quite comfy but only in an upright position. The main issue is that when you lean over the seat doest move out of the way for your junk. However like we have said it is great in an upright position. What I did with mine was use the Brooks conditioner after every ride and then use the adjustment under the nose to stretch the seat a little bit. You should be very careful not to over stretch though as it will mess up the leather. Then before each ride I would massage a little conditioner into it and use the adjustment to loosen the seat so my weight on the ride will flex and work it in. After about 150 miles it noticably better and very comfortable. However the bike didnt fit me so I sold it. None the less I think that theyre great saddles and you'll probably be quite happy with it.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

B15serv said:


> I had one on my lemond versaille and it looked sweet in that vintage sort of way. I found it to be quite comfy but only in an upright position. The main issue is that when you lean over the seat doest move out of the way for your junk. However like we have said it is great in an upright position. What I did with mine was use the Brooks conditioner after every ride and then use the adjustment under the nose to stretch the seat a little bit. You should be very careful not to over stretch though as it will mess up the leather. Then before each ride I would massage a little conditioner into it and use the adjustment to loosen the seat so my weight on the ride will flex and work it in. After about 150 miles it noticably better and very comfortable. However the bike didnt fit me so I sold it. None the less I think that theyre great saddles and you'll probably be quite happy with it.



Did the saddle break-in to your junk or did your junk break-in to the saddle?


----------

